# FR: If I was/were you



## Marcewa

Hi,

As I learnt at school the famous expression "If I were you", I was chocked this morning when I saw the title of a song "If I was you" (I will not tell you the band's name  )

Is it a mistake, or can we use this expression in some cases?

Thanks.

Marc.


----------



## bedford210

"If I was you" is probably a mistake.  The phrase, "If I were you," is one of the rare times where you see the subjunctive in English.


----------



## petereid

It's grammatically wrong, but used often, especially in the US.
"If I were you", is correct.


----------



## Jen84

Definitely 'If I were you'. In French, it would be 'si j'étais toi'. Out of interest though, in what context would you use 'si j'ai été toi' in french? I was about to use it as an example of the equivalent in french of 'if I was you' when I noticed that it actually exists as the passé composé in my grammar book. Would that mean 'if I had been you'? I thought you always used 'si j'étais toi, j'aurais fait...' rather than 'j'ai été' so now I am the one confused!


----------



## RuK

You can't say "si j'ai été toi". A passé composé has to be an episode that was short, and has finished, so it wouldn't work. You'd use the imperfect for that reason. 

The subjunctive tense in English is gradually disappearing. This is the last remnant, and in normal speech, it's my impression that it's already out the door. Younger people commonly say "if I was you" with no embarrassment at all, though "if I were you" is still, strictly speaking, the only correct form.


----------



## Jen84

RuK said:


> You can't say "si j'ai été toi". A passé composé has to be an episode that was short, and has finished, so it wouldn't work. You'd use the imperfect for that reason.
> 
> The subjunctive tense in English is gradually disappearing. This is the last remnant, and in normal speech, it's my impression that it's already out the door. Younger people commonly say "if I was you" with no embarrassment at all, though "if I were you" is still, strictly speaking, the only correct form.


 
Thanks - I understand now. 
I've personally not found that 'if I was you' is too common here, thank goodness. It just sounds wrong!


----------



## piladong

Il me semble que mes prefesseurs m'ont appris les deux, mais je ne vois plus trop la différence..
Je voudrais dire : " si j'étais perdu un téléphone portable me serait très util"


----------



## DearPrudence

Food for thought on the English forum where someone had the same question as you.
Et toi, tu dirais comment ?   N'oublie pas de donner ton essai  



piladong said:


> Je voudrais dire : " si j'étais perdu, un téléphone portable me serait très utile"


----------



## piladong

A vrai dire, j'ai des idées très vagues, naturellement je dirai "If i was"
mais il me semble que c'est plus correcte de dire "if i were" et alors je ne comprends pourquoi il y a "were".
pour trancher je dirais : "If I was lost in an entertainment park"
Je dois avouer que ma question est déja posée, bien que je ne comprenne pas grand chose du "sujet anglais"
je pense avoir compris que "were" = actuellement faux alors que "was" il se pourait que ça soit déja vrai 
> donc devrais-je dire : "If i were" ?


----------



## geve

piladong said:


> A vrai dire, j'ai des idées très vagues, naturellement je dirai "If i was"
> mais il me semble que c'est plus correcte de dire "if i were" et alors je ne comprends pourquoi il y a "were".
> pour trancher je dirais : "If I was lost in an entertainment park"
> Je dois avouer que ma question est déja posée, bien que je ne comprenne pas grand chose du "sujet anglais"


Le fil qu'a posté DP explique très bien la nuance. _If I were_ correspond au subjonctif, c'est donc ce qu'il faudrait que tu emploies dans ta phrase.
_If I was lost_ est plus difficile à caser, peut-être _If I was lost yesterday it's entirely my fault_ (mais on dirait sans doute dans ce cas "If I got lost") : là il ne s'agit plus d'une hypothèse sur ce qui pourrait arriver, mais de l'analyse de quelque chose qui s'est déjà passé. Donc pas de subjonctif (enfin, ce qui correspond à notre conditionnel en français !).


----------



## piladong

globalement j'oublie : "if i was" ?
D'ailleurs, c'est la meme pour chose : "if he were" ?


----------



## wildan1

_were_ is the "correct" way to say it. You should always write this.

_was _is often heard in conversation and almost nobody but English teachers is bothered by it anymore (US interpretation). If you are being careful (or talking to your English teacher!), use _were._


----------



## DearPrudence

piladong said:


> globalement j'oublie : "if i was" ?
> D'ailleurs, c'est la meme pour chose : "if he were" ?


Je vais encore me faire traiter de puriste  mais je ne suis pas fan de ce "If I/he was" même si cela s'entend beaucoup pour dire "si j'étais/il était".
En tout cas, à l'écrit, cela n'est pas assez formel ce "If I was" pour quelque chose qui n'est qu'imaginaire.

A noter qu'en français, on utilise l'imparfait pour marquer ce décrochage de la réalité comme dans :
*"Si j'avais de l'argent, je m'achèterais une superbe voiture"*

Bref, bref, je ne sais pas si c'est très juste ou très clair, mais c'est comme ça que je vois ça ...

edit: phew, happy to see that at least one person thinks like me


----------



## Jen84

wildan1 said:


> _were_ is the "correct" way to say it. You should always write this.
> 
> _was _is often heard in conversation and almost nobody but English teachers is bothered by it anymore (US interpretation). If you are being careful (or talking to your English teacher!), use _were._


 
In Australia, it is ALWAYS if I WERE. Was in this context would be incorrect, but unlike the Americans we wouldn't accept it   Always use were, it's the only correct form.

Piladong is also correct - you can say "if I was" in the past - "If I was lost yesterday, then it was my fault" is correct. But, if it is a hypothetical situation, such as 'si j'étais perdu, un téléphone portable ...' then we would use "If I were" as it is one of the rare cases when the subjunctive is used in English.


----------



## pieanne

Am I wrong, or do we use the "passé composé" (in French) for a past situation "si je me suis perdu, si j'ai été désagréable, hier  etc...", and the "imparfait" for a hypothetical situation "Si (jamais) je me perdais, si (jamais) j'étais désagréable etc..."?


----------



## Jen84

pieanne said:


> Am I wrong, or do we use the "passé composé" (in French) for a past situation "si je me suis perdu, si j'ai été désagréable, hier etc...", and the "imparfait" for a hypothetical situation "Si (jamais) je me perdais, si (jamais) j'étais désagréable etc..."?


 
Ok, then "If I was" is acceptable in the passé composé, and "if I were" is the imparfait and the rare English subjuctive. Would that make more sense?


----------



## piladong

Exact, pieanne : en français on a cela

donc est-ce que ça serait bon : 
Si j'étais désagréable, je m'en excuserai   (if i were )
si j'ai été désagréable, j m'en excuse   ( if i was)


----------



## geve

piladong said:


> donc est-ce que ça serait bon :
> Si j'étais désagréable, je m'en excuserai*s* (if i were )
> si j'ai été désagréable, je m'en excuse ( if i was)


Avec cette correction, oui  (ça reste une situation hypothétique => conditionnel)


----------



## DearPrudence

pieanne said:


> Am I wrong, or do we use the "passé composé" (in French) for a past situation "si je me suis perdu, si j'ai été désagréable, hier etc...", and the "imparfait" for a hypothetical situation "Si (jamais) je me perdais, si (jamais) j'étais désagréable etc..."?


Peut-être que cette phrase est correcte aussi avec l'imparfait pour quelque chose de passé et non d'hypothétique :
*"Si hier j'avais de l'argent, aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas"*
*"Si hier j'étais riche, maintenant je suis sur la paille"*
Non ?


----------



## pieanne

Quite so.
But wouldn't it correspond to the English "though ..."?

Edit: or "even though"


----------



## geve

DearPrudence said:


> Non ?


Si ! 
Je pense qu'on peut considérer que_ If I was_ introduit des choses qui ont pu se produire dans le passé, tandis que _If I were_ exprime des faits que l'on imagine se produire dans le futur. Non ?


----------

